# Dating scene in Dubai?



## DCTeacherUSA (Oct 20, 2010)

I was just offered a teaching position in Dubai. I currently live in Korea.

I am an American that is certified as a teacher (as opposed to a recent graduate that cant get work) and have several years experiance.

As I was making my list of pros and cons, I realized I needed to add a section about women.

I'm a man, and I love women. I make no apologies for this. My question is, what is the dating scene like either with locals, other expats, or misc?

Thanks.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

DCTeacherUSA said:


> I was just offered a teaching position in Dubai. I currently live in Korea.
> 
> I am an American that is certified as a teacher (as opposed to a recent graduate that cant get work) and have several years experiance.
> 
> ...




Dude - uncool thread.

This forum is for expat assistance and communication - not to get you laid.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe it's a legitimate question? Either way, it's only a matter of time before the thread is either deleted or the title has been changed.

I'm not sure about the dating scene amongst the locals as this is an Islamic country. As for dating among expats, yes, there are plenty of single people in Dubai. It all depends on how much of an extrovert you are, what car you drive and how much you can spend on weekends


----------



## DCTeacherUSA (Oct 20, 2010)

My point is I'm being offered a 2 year contract. As such I know as a point of personal life quality, I like dating and women and sex. I personally dont relish the idea of being celibate for 2 years like Im a monk or something.

I'm not asking about prostitution or anything like that. Im asking what the dating scene is like. If I were asking such questions, I would understand your reaction.

Im not sure why its ok to talk about things like heat, or ****ty drivers (Ive been reading), but something as basic as companionship is off the table.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't worry mate, an awful lot of the women here are easy (obviously NOT people on this forum), buy them a few drinks and they're all yours, especially the newbies who seem to think this is a holiday spot even though they're working.

After a while you become bored with it all and look for a "proper" woman. That's when it gets hard (or not as the case may be....)

Good luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

DCTeacherUSA said:


> My point is I'm being offered a 2 year contract. As such I know as a point of personal life quality, I like dating and women and sex. I personally dont relish the idea of being celibate for 2 years like Im a monk or something.
> 
> I'm not asking about prostitution or anything like that. Im asking what the dating scene is like. If I were asking such questions, I would understand your reaction.
> 
> Im not sure why its ok to talk about things like heat, or ****ty drivers (Ive been reading), but something as basic as companionship is off the table.


I think it's your choice of words and the way you have framed the question. Please do bear in mind that you will be moving to an Islamic country and while people do enjoy all sorts of activities and mingle with people of opposite genders, extra-marital sex is illegal and you could get into a lot of trouble for it - arrest, possible fine and deportation.
While Dubai and the UAE in general are very tolerant of the expat community that lives here, you do need to respect their culture and are expected to behave in a manner that is socially acceptable in the city.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You will be more then fine here. The expat population is quite large and the younger people make up a large portion.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

You'll have a great time, don't worry about it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

DCTeacherUSA said:


> I was just offered a teaching position in Dubai. I currently live in Korea.
> 
> I am an American that is certified as a teacher (as opposed to a recent graduate that cant get work) and have several years experiance.
> 
> ...


A few points

Having sex with someone other than your spouse is technically illegal
You NEVER date or approach local women. EVER.
No PDAs

That said, the population is Dubai is 85% expat which a lot of young single people. There is a lively social scene, but you should behave properly and discretely. 


I have also altered the thread title as the original one sounded rather sordid.
-


----------

